# Desperately need help/advice to sell our house in Vilamoura



## eelliott (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello, 
Our 2/3 bed townhouse in Vilamoura has been on the market with remax since feb 2011. We've had little to no interested and have dropped the price vastly to no avail. We are desperate to sell, so would really appreciate any help and advice you guys can offer, especially recommendations on good agents/companies that might be able to help.
Many thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've never found Remax to be a lot of good & in some places, they've proved to be as much use as a chocolate teapot....


Have you also given the sale to other agents in your area or is it just with Remax?


----------



## eelliott (Aug 29, 2009)

Just remax! 
I'm starting to question how good they are. We have been lucky enough to have very good tenants for the past year but they have suddenly decided to move out due to harassment from remax! I have also just tried to find our house on their website to no avail! 
We could really do with a personal recommendation for an agent as we can not get to portugal to meet with new agencies!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

eelliott said:


> Hello,
> Our 2/3 bed townhouse in Vilamoura has been on the market with remax since feb 2011. We've had little to no interested and have dropped the price vastly to no avail. We are desperate to sell, so would really appreciate any help and advice you guys can offer, especially recommendations on good agents/companies that might be able to help.
> Many thanks



Hiya 
Mabe i can help to spread the word around
can you send me pics etc and price info also
thanks
maven


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As I said on other post you must check your contract and clause about cancellation, also Portuguese Estate Agent contracts generally have an automatic renewal clause, very important if you have sole agency which re-Max normally is, to cancel any contract correctly.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

If after checking your contract, you find you are able to cancel your contract. I would suggest using casa.sapo to see which agents are active in the area and list with multiple agents. Exclusive contracts do not appear to work in the favour of the client.


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

eelliott said:


> Hello,
> Our 2/3 bed townhouse in Vilamoura has been on the market with remax since feb 2011. We've had little to no interested and have dropped the price vastly to no avail. We are desperate to sell, so would really appreciate any help and advice you guys can offer, especially recommendations on good agents/companies that might be able to help.
> Many thanks


if you send me a private message I can give you the name of a company that will guarantee to sell it very quickly


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Really they must have cornered the market


----------



## eelliott (Aug 29, 2009)

Just to let you know we have a viewing tomorrow! Wooo hooo! At least it's someone through the door, it's a start!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you


----------

